# Opening Dove. How did you do?



## catmando

15 in 39 shots.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude

Nice work! I got 11 in 100 shots! I would have limited out if I would've brought 1 more box of shells... or if I was a better shot! Ha! The field I was at was covered in doves though, awesome opening day.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OrangeMilk

Took my son hunting for the very first time, he got 3 I got 13.

He has shot plenty of clays but it took him a bit to get warmed up.

Second day I got just 2, 20 mins from shooting time 5 people came into the field and set up 15 feet from me, I had been there for an hour. I asked them to move so 2 of them moved to be 15 feet on the other side of me. So yeah, pretty much removed my shooting opportunities. Luckily my son was not with me to see what ******* some people on public lands are.


----------



## catmando

I had to take my friend to the emergency room after some guy took a low shot at a bird and gave him a bird shot facial. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician

didnt get in the feilds yesterday, got to a couple this afternoon. Got two in about 10 shots. They were a little spooky I belive from all the sky busting yesterday and this morn (public land) and the fact of not having deks. I was sitting towards the middle of the feild today on the edge some guy comes in and sitts about 30 down from me on the other edge. 10 mins after he got there he starts shooting at birds 75 ft in the air and way out giving me a bird shot shower. Needless to say I moved to the other end of the feild.

On a better note I went and got about a doz deks and 2 mojos tonight. Did some scouting tonight locked up three private feilds, cut wheat feilds for the rest of the week. Doves were everywhere so hopefully tomorrow morn will be a better day.


----------



## sc83

catmando said:


> I had to take my friend to the emergency room after some guy took a low shot at a bird and gave him a bird shot facial.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Was he the SpringValley incident? Heard about it from the rangers at CC today. They were thick there yesterday but not so much today.


----------



## OrangeMilk

fishintechnician

I have decoys and they do bank to them a bit, I dont have a mojo, but some guys further down the field had one and they dove into it a lot. I'll be looking into getting one asap. I've hunted over duck mojos before and didnt think they did any good, ducks are smarter, but the dove one, man that thing works.

I think i'll be spending my evenings looking for private land around were I work for next weekend.

Oh I forgot to mention, those guys that moved in on top of me did not pick up a single empty shell. I left with all my empties plus about 10 that were close by me left from the day before belonging to some other asshat htat likes to litter.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

15 in 35 shots day 1
11 in 50 shots day 2

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando

SC. Yup. That was us. Haven't been back since, and thinking about bringing a blaze orange hat next time for retrieval. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician

Orange, yeah i know what you mean they like those mojos! I couldnt find the motorized ones locally but got 2 of the wind ones. Ill be purcashing some online shortly. I also noticed a bunch of empty casings at the public land the other day. I can understand losing 1 or 2 in the high grass but when you walk up and there is a pile of 15-20 thats just lazy!

On a better note bonecrusher and I killed 18 today between us. One feild we hit with an hr left and it had to have at least 200 doves in it. Goin back in the morn...ill be solo tho.

jmp very nice!!

catmando i hope your friend will be ok, i think I will skip on public for the first few days of the season from now on.


----------



## massey44

took my son and and 2grandsons we got 30 sunday morning and 35 mon afternoon hunted over 3 acres of sunflowers I planted on our farm and we missed our share to of birds 3 weeks ago I put up 2 telephone poles 130 ft apart and streached 2 wires across the top they love setting on that wire


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I'm going out early this weekend and I'm taking a rake with me I'm going to pick up some lot of the spent casings I saw lying around somebody's gotta do it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I've shot a lot of dove over the years but I've never eaten myself I always had a friend or family member that wanted them. after this weekend never again will I give one away they're delicious

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonecrusher

Yesterday was one of the most memorable hunting experiences I have ever had. I forgot how much it was to shoot more than 3 or 4 times in a days hunt  Looking forward to doing it again tomorrow.


----------



## Crawdude

> after this weekend never again will I give one away they're delicious


I completely agree jmpmstr! I think too many people look at doves as target practice. Last year I plucked my doves and grilled them with the skin on. It's a bit more work than breasting but I won't do it any other way now. It keeps the birds from getting dried out and livery. You, and everyone else, need to check out this recipe.

http://honest-food.net/wild-game/dove-pigeon-recipes/grilled-doves-a-la-mancha/


----------



## fishintechnician

Went out with crappie comander and his wife tonight, we were 5 short of our limit (total limit of 45 bird) myself and crappie comander each got our limit and his wife was short, but a great day with a bunch of birds flying. Myself my wife and bonecrusher, are heading out in the am. Ready to go whack um!!!


 

his wife took the pic


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Tackle

It looks delicious. I am going to try it this weekend.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando

I put mine in a brine for a few days.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tomdury

Have you guys been hitting the public lands or private? are you using connections for private land or just knocking on doors? I have been hunting a friends land in London oh but it is pretty slow. Just looking for some advice to increase my numbers a little bit.


----------



## fishkiller

tomdury said:


> Have you guys been hitting the public lands or private? are you using connections for private land or just knocking on doors? I have been hunting a friends land in London oh but it is pretty slow. Just looking for some advice to increase my numbers a little bit.


 When hunting doves you are either on the X or your not. Doves will congregate in a few fields in an area & leave identical fields alone. Yes you may shoot a few birds but the bigger groups will have a location picked out. They will return until the food runs out, weather changes, or hunting pressure drives them away. It was a lot easier to gain permission when the state first started having seasons, but now that dove hunting has caught on that has changed.


----------



## garhtr

Got out with my Muzzle-loader a couple times, killed 39 in 3 trips. Gotta make a trip to Bass-pro for more Pyrodex  Tons of fun and great on the table!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

First day 4 in 8 shots.. 2 were lost. 

Lately our private spots haven't been producing at all. Going to Spencer this evening to see if there's any fliers. All jump shooting, no decoys.


----------

